# Who Else Wants to Go to the Rigs to Catch Tuna



## Capt. Steve

When the wind calms down I will be going to the rigs in search of YFT. Last year we didwell in Dec. I am looking for a few adventurous, folks who want to experience another world of fishing. If you are interested PM me or email me at [email protected] Be sure and leave a phone number.


----------



## David Ridenour

Welcome to the forum Captain Steve. Look forward to your reports and pictures!


----------



## Capt. Steve

David,

Ihave been a member for several years. I just registered with a new user name since I couldn't figure out to how to change my previous name. (Sails Warrior)


----------



## bonita dan

Welcome back to the forum Steve. Are ya planning the trips on the edgewater these days? Heck,I'll go,you only live once so may as well make it a goodun.


----------



## Capt. Steve

Dan,

The EdgeWater did fine on the last trip to the Ram Powell. We have to be careful about the weather and hopefully buddy up with another boat that is going. PM me with your contact info and I will call you when the weather looks right.


----------



## Hot Reels

Let me know when, if I am avaliable I wil go again.

Thanks

Sky


----------



## Stressless

Capt Steve -



I've got a Key West 225 with the same power. Can you give me some details on the fuel consumption you've experienced on your trips? Thinking Buddy boat but I don't like working the margins of saftey. 



Total fuel:

Total Burned:

Trip duration:

etc..



THANKS!

:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## Mr. Mike

I am planning on a trip to the rigs after christmas. It will be my first trip on the Grady White. Not sure of the fuel consumption yet. I know how far it is to the rigs, but do not know how to plan the total trip miles. If anyone out there has a report on the total round trip miles for 20-23 ft boat traveled on a day of fishing please post it.

Thanks


----------



## LATERALINE

Im down to buddy boat out of DI on the GOTCHA TOO!!


----------



## need2fish

Steve - I can do it after Dec 19th. I'm off till Jan 2nd.


----------



## Corpsman

May be up for a raft up as well. I have a 26ft cat.


----------



## R.PEDICORD

i would love to go out and catch some big fish hou much is the trip and when. you can email. [email protected]


----------



## Shakedown

Depending on the day, I might be good for a buddy boat as well.


----------



## Capt. Steve

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Launching form Shoreline our last trip to the Ram Powell via the Petronius was 221 statute miles. We carried two very large people plus me, 200 lbs of ice, 50 lbs of bait, and a spare of almost everything. We ran at 4000 RPMs and consumed 107 gallons of fuel. Seas were 2 -3 ft.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">The total time of the trip was 26 hours (5 hours of running each way plus 16 hours of idle) Using the prudent rule of 1/3 ? 1/3 ? 1/3 means that we have to carry 30 gal of extra fuel. This is not a rule to ignore.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Being 100 miles from land in a small boat is a very humbling experience. You realize when you are out there how insignificant you are and that if you get in trouble there will not be anyone coming to your rescue quickly. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">It makes sense that you check all of your equipment two, three, four times before you leave. Also make sure you have your Sea Tow or Boat <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">US</st1lace></st1:country-region> tow service active. An EPIRB is highly recommended as is a life raft to protect you from hypothermia if you have to spend any time in the water.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">None of this should discourage anyone in a small boat from going if they take the proper precautions. If you are going between X-mas and New Years let me know so we can look out for each other.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o>


----------



## kahala boy

Very good info Cpt Steve..... Thanks for sharing......


----------



## Realtor

We (fenderBender) and I went on my '07 257 Grady White, Loaded pretty heavy, CRAPPY seas on the way out, only about 15 MPH all the way, we burned 103 Gallons of gas with twin 150's (4-stroke) we estimate we traveled well over 200 NM. I will be out of town until the new year, but I would be interested in being one of the buddy boats in Jan/Feb.

Jim


----------



## crazyfire

looking forward to it steve. hope the weather holds up.


----------



## konz

If any of you guys need an xtra person let me know. I am usually down when ever I have the $$. Realtor, sorry I missed the chance to go with you and fenderbender.....I need to learn to check my voicmails a lot more often!


----------



## bigfishrookie

> *Corpsman (12/14/2007)*May be up for a raft up as well. I have a 26ft cat.


:withstupid

If Jody's in- I'm in. I know we'd both like to have a lead person who has made the trip as this would be our first. Any tentative dates? I think we're open Dec 22- Jan 2.


----------



## LATERALINE

I tell you from experience that its pretty dam risky running 100 + miles offshore in a single engine boat. I have broken down out there several times in my life. Some of the times we were able to trot in and other times not! Its very risky!!! I would highly recomend budy boating out there with someone with a larger boat incase the weather pics up!!!! 

Remeber the SAFETY FIRST RULE!! Its very easy to end up far offshore over here out of DI.. always seeing the next rig over the horizon but at some point you have to know your limits!!

Please everyone Be Carful Out There!! FEAR the Northern Gulf!!!


----------



## Realtor

did this thread go anywhere or did it die?

Jim


----------



## need2fish

I hope you guys go in late Jan or early Feb. I'd love to catch a ride them - I'll be over my hernia surgery and good to go.


----------



## Realtor

i'm up for it, just let me know a couple days in advace. I can take 2 or 3 in addition to me.

Jim


----------



## Lil' Scout

Jim - Let me know if you need crew.


----------



## Huff

If someone needs a extra crew Member let me know (it would be my first trip)


----------

